# TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

As of late there has been so much CONFLICTING information on vortex and most of it from people who:
*1.* have no practical experience
*2.* have fallen victim to information reguritation.
I hope this thread will enlighten many of you and set the record straight so that the FAQ can be updated and placed in the archives properly.
*I encourage vortexers to use this thread to add information and HELP the community out.*
We all know that Volkswagen is the "lego" of the automotive industry.They have taken motors from generation to generation and adapted them while maintaining the same basic parts across the board.Such was the case with the basterd child we know as the "AEG".
*AEG Cylinder Head:*
The AEG cylinder head is nothing more than a modified cast of the ABA placed on a 1.8T 06A block.Thats right,it is the block that has the 3 oil return drains in it *NOT THE HEAD*








*IMAGE : 001 - ABF Block (same as ABA)*








*IMAGE : 002 - ABA head gasket on ABF block*








*IMAGE : 003 - AEG head gasket on ABF block.Please note that the AEG head gasket does WORK on the ABF block fine.*








*IMAGE : 004 - AEG head gasket vs ABA head gasket*








*IMAGE : 005 - ABA head gasket on AEG cylinder head*
*DIFFERENCE #1:*
With reference to the image below,head bolt holes #6 and #10 are smaller in diameter than the remaining 8.I am not sure why Volkswagen did this but this obstacle is easily over come with a power drill and the right size bit.
The green mark out represents the ABA head gasket on the AEG head.As can be seen,the cylinder coolant ports are not affected by the smaller opening on the ABA head gasket.








*IMAGE : 006 - ABA head gasket overlayed on AEG head*
























*IMAGE : 007,8 & 9 - Bore hole diameter for head bolt @ the #6 & 10 slot is smaller compared to the remaining 8*








*IMAGE : 010 - AEG head bolted to ABA block*
*DIFFERENCE #2:*
With reference to the image below,the red ring outlines the Secondary Air Injection ports which need to be tapped (5/16" -18 tap) and plugged as the ABA cylinder head does not have provision for this.
















*IMAGE : 012 - AEG head has provision for ABA head gasket dowels.*








*IMAGE : 013 - #6 bolt hole that needs to be opened to allow room for the ABA head bolt.*








*IMAGE : 014 - Mission success.*

Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mendra add to FAQ










_Modified by Issam Abed at 5:58 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

Once again, another fascinating R&D project done by the Wiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Great post man.
Got any pics of ABA and AEG exhaust/intake port comparison or is it really nearly identical in that area?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Great post man.
Got any pics of ABA and AEG exhaust/intake port comparison or is it really nearly identical in that area?

Exhaust ports appear to be the same.Intake ports are different between the 2.AEG has a swirl pot inside the intake port/
Shamless plug - I have brand new AEG heads for sale.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Intake ports are different between the 2.AEG has a swirl pot inside the intake port.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the promotion of swirl at low RPMs is to improve torque output down low, right?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the promotion of swirl at low RPMs is to improve torque output down low, right?

I do believe so. And better AF mixing into the combustion chamber.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
AEG has a swirl pot inside the intake port. 

So don't OBDII Mexican ABA heads.
Which begs the question: why bother putting an AEG head on an ABA block instead of a Mexican OBDII head?
Also, you wouldn't happen to have an AEG camshaft lying around, would you? Curious as to what the total lifts are for intake/exhaust.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Don't OBDII Mexican ABA heads.
Which begs the question: why bother putting an AEG head on an ABA block instead of a Mexican OBDII head?
Also, you wouldn't happen to have an AEG camshaft lying around, would you? Curious as to what the total lifts are for intake/exhaust. 
yes they do. Because AEGs usually have lower mileage or in this case brand new. 0.417" according to techtonics. http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I guess Im the only one who doesnt consider milage as a reason to put an AEG hean on an ABA block.
And for the record, the OBDII cams are the same specs as those listed on TT's page. Thats why I asked for confirmation.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_...
*DIFFERENCE #1:*
With reference to the image below,head bolt holes #6 and #10 are smaller in diameter than the remaining 8.I am not sure why Volkswagen did this but this obstacle is easily over come with a power drill and the right size bit....

Why?
So you'd only need to drill out 2 holes verses all 10 to mix-n-match


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

but...why?
whats the point? just to put a lower milage head on?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did the ABA cam gear fit right on the AEG, looks like you are running an adj. one? they use different camgears and the CMP reads from it on the AEG.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_but...why?
whats the point? just to put a lower milage head on? 

i would guess this would be benficial to the folks who wipe out a head ( but block remains ok)
and to the 1.8 8v folks who want to go x flow. 
as we know- the mk3 is drying up in the salvage yards( all cars really) due to the value of scrap metal


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Did the ABA cam gear fit right on the AEG, looks like you are running an adj. one? they use different camgears and the CMP reads from it on the AEG.

I believe the gears to be interchangeable, that's to say that the stock and aftermarket gears for either will bolt up to either cam. The only issue is the clearance for the Mk IV CPS.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_but...why?
whats the point? just to put a lower milage head on? 

Well, I asked the same question. But, in reality, to refurbish a head vs a BRAND NEW ONE from Issam with a little bit of mod work ends up costing less. Bigger intake valves, lightweight lifters, brand new guides and seals for the price vs spending $400+ to clean, deck, new guides and seals, and new lifters seems like a no brainer to me. Plus you still run the risk of your old head being cracked, or there being something unseen wrong with a valve after 200K miles on it etc.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

uh...the valves aren't bigger.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

FACT:
Travis hates MK4s


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_uh...the valves aren't bigger.

So it seems. GAP has 2 different listings for the exhaust valves. One for OBD1 ABA and one for AEG. They have the same part for intake valves though.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_why bother putting an AEG head on an ABA block instead of a Mexican OBDII head?

2 reasons:
*1.* Because the AEG cylinder head is newer so more than likely a second hand unit will have lower mileage.
*2.* Because I have *10* brand new units that I need to unload (send me a PM if you want one







) and in order for 4 ABA buyers to purchase the head,they needed ME to do the footwork.I told them just "search the archives" and when I searched myself all I could do was shake my head so I decided to write it up properly.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_uh...the valves aren't bigger.

Allthough they are listed as the same I am getting different measurements compared to Ian.
Ian got : 41.2mm
I am getting : 41.52mm on the intake valves








eye candy for all:

















_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_0.417" according to techtonics. http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp

225*? Here is the AEG camshaft on the left vs Autotech 270* Camshaft (part # of camshaft : *GCB8 109*).Almost looks identical.










_Modified by Issam Abed at 5:59 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmmm....
Any idea if there are Mexican and German AEG differences? I am curious, I have a Germany assembled Golf.
Issam are you out of Ottawa? I seem to remember something about that maybe, you might be expecting an IM sometime if you have a bare head to sell sometime I am down in Ontario.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Travis...I think its time for another camshaft back-to-back dyno


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Issam are you out of Ottawa?

Yup.
I officially live here now...Winters are horrible,dont know how you canucks do it









_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Travis...I think its time for another camshaft back-to-back dyno

I got the cam if he has the time


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

_Quote »_Ian got : 41.2mm
I am getting : 41.52mm on the intake valves

41mm for either. The ABA intake valve I have in my basement measures a hair over 41mm as well. Its all the same. 
Issam, take your calipers and measure from the base circle to the nose of the lobe for me, will ya? Im thinking you should get a measurement of about 1.757"


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Im thinking you should get a measurement of about 1.757"

I dont do inches but I will get you a measurement and I am assuming you want that measurement of the AEG camshaft.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yes please. 
Base circle of hydro cam is 1.34" (34.036mm)
Lift of an OBDII ABA cam is .417" (10.5918)


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Any idea if there are Mexican and German AEG differences? I am curious, I have a Germany assembled Golf.

I also have a German assembled Golf. When I swapped the cam out for the Autotech 270º, there were the part number and the word "MEXICO" stamped into the cam. The 270 opened up the top end a bit, and it adds a bit of lope to the idle.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
i would guess this would be benficial to the folks who wipe out a head ( but block remains ok)
and to the 1.8 8v folks who want to go x flow. 
as we know- the mk3 is drying up in the salvage yards( all cars really) due to the value of scrap metal


mk3s drying up???.... i have at least 40 complete aba motors at my work waiting for a new home


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Issam, take your calipers and measure from the base circle to the nose of the lobe for me, will ya? Im thinking you should get a measurement of about 1.757"

base to loeb - *44.5mm* = 1.7520"
base circle - *34mm*


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sheimbach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheimbach* »_

mk3s drying up???.... i have at least 40 complete aba motors at my work waiting for a new home

Yeah they aren't drying up yet. But in 2-3 years they will be I think. Its been 10 years since they were produced, and pretty soon you'll see the dealer having parts NLA for them etc.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
base to loeb - *44.5mm* = 1.7520"
base circle - *34mm*

Thank you. .417". Same lift as an OBDII ABA cam then. OBDI cams have a .400" lift.
So all together then, besides the lighter lifters, the SAI exhaust ports, and the necessity to drill out 1 & 6, they are the same heads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Thank you. .417". Same lift as an OBDII ABA cam then. OBDI cams have a .400" lift.
So all together then, besides the lighter lifters, the SAI exhaust ports, and the necessity to drill out 1 & 6, they are the same heads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup, I think that was pretty much Issams point from day 1. Even if I did argue with him for 2 days after laying an ABA head gasket on an 06A block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Posts like this are essential. Puts out all the info anyone needs. Especially with the way Issam titled the thread. 
Now, if only people would _use_ the Search, we'll be all set.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Does the ABA head have holes for bolting up the Mk IV CPS? I know this is a AEG head + ABA block thread, but since we're pointing out differences . . .


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_Does the ABA head have holes for bolting up the Mk IV CPS? I know this is a AEG head + ABA block thread, but since we're pointing out differences . . .

I don't think an AEG has a CPS. Its still DBC.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WhiteG60)*

Sorry, meant Cam Position Sensor.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_Sorry, meant Cam Position Sensor.

Usually abbreviated to just CMP.
Issam, are all of your heads SAI equipped??
I have a non-SAI AEG.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
I have a non-SAI AEG.

All
more and more I am beginning to think these are AZG motors because they have oil squirters in them









Anyone got the dimensions of the ABA intake ports?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_more and more I am beginning to think these are AZG motors because they have oil squirters in them










oil squirters = not AEG.
AZG,AZH,BEV,BBW
AEG,AZG,AZH,BEV heads are the same.
BBW is a little different (different CPS location)


_Modified by elRey at 9:09 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
oil squirters = not AEG.

I know








When I bought the engines they were listed as AEG.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

nice surprise


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_nice surprise

Not really....


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not really....









why would you prefer AEG *over* AZG? non-tapered wirst pin?


_Modified by elRey at 2:39 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
why would you prefer AEG or AZG? non-tapered wirst pin?

The piston on these had tappers.
I need some comparison pictures asap.
So I did some brain storming today.I have a good couple of BRAND NEW AEG pistons with a compression height of 29.6mm.The ABA has a compression height of 30.6mm.Instead of stacking head gaskets people can use these to lower the CR by a whole point or more








Who wants some cheap new aeg pistons


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

Use them to lower comp in an ABA (with new rod bushings) for low boost or raise comp in an AEG by using ABA pistons (with rod bushings reamed out.)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_Use them to lower comp in an ABA (with new rod bushings) for low boost or raise comp in an AEG by using ABA pistons (with rod bushings reamed out.)

I thought @ 150US/set for brand new units with rings they would be flying off the shelves


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

Had I known this a year ago, I'd buy a set


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Zorba2.0)*

Damn Wiz your a baller everyother week you have a new build







Nice Write up by the way.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (mocas)*

Sorry for the OT, but WIZ, are those TWM throttles?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Who wants some cheap new aeg pistons









I do


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hay, what engine mounts are those in the first set of pics. Plus isn't that a blue AN pushlock fitting on the back of the block.(turbo water outlet) And that crank pulley














DO TELL...


----------



## boostnonu (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

hey whats up i saw ur write up. do you still have a those new aeg heads? are they new? compleate? or bare? let me know


----------



## Bajabug72 (Mar 24, 2006)

*AEG/ABA*

im trying to piece together an ABA swap for an 81 Cabby. the engine i've got needs to have the head pulled since some goober decided to cut the timing belt. i was contemplating just installing an AEG head a buddy of mine has. how would you go about timing it?? is it the same as the all ABA normally would be ?? i've heard that the AEG//ABA deal causes issues with clearance on mk1's, something about the intake hitting the hood...??


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: AEG/ABA (Bajabug72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bajabug72* »_im trying to piece together an ABA swap for an 81 Cabby. the engine i've got needs to have the head pulled since some goober decided to cut the timing belt. i was contemplating just installing an AEG head a buddy of mine has. how would you go about timing it?? is it the same as the all ABA normally would be ?? i've heard that the AEG//ABA deal causes issues with clearance on mk1's, something about the intake hitting the hood...??

Head wise aba and aeg are identical casting wise. The issue is with the intake manifold hitting the hood, it can be worked around though. on OBD1's its the throttle body return bracket that hits. Easy fix that costs a few hundred dollarrs would be a short ram intake manifold and an ABF alternator setup. At least you'd see hp gains though.


----------



## Bajabug72 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: AEG/ABA (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Head wise aba and aeg are identical casting wise. The issue is with the intake manifold hitting the hood, it can be worked around though. on OBD1's its the throttle body return bracket that hits. Easy fix that costs a few hundred dollarrs would be a short ram intake manifold and an ABF alternator setup. At least you'd see hp gains though.

would i be any better off going with the AEG head then?? besides the possibility of having more oomph from it, the ABA intake is ugly in comparison to the AEG. does the AEG intake clear the hood any better?? would i do myself any good by somehow putting the mk4 2.0 intake on the ABA??


_Modified by Bajabug72 at 7:38 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: AEG/ABA (Bajabug72)*

The manifolds are the same, flange wise, so they bolt right to each other. No problems there. I can not comment on the AEG mani fitting and the ABA not. I haven't tried or known anyone who's done it. They say the AEG manifold is better anyways, but I can't comment to that either. Everyone I know thats used an AEG manifold no matter what the car has been because its a turbo and its easier to route plumbing to the drivers side with an FMIC.


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: AEG/ABA (Bajabug72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bajabug72* »_
would i be any better off going with the AEG head then?? besides the possibility of having more oomph from it, the ABA intake is ugly in comparison to the AEG. does the AEG intake clear the hood any better?? would i do myself any good by somehow putting the mk4 2.0 intake on the ABA??

_Modified by Bajabug72 at 7:38 AM 9-18-2008_

On my ABA OBD2 rabbit, two months ago I swapped the head for a mild p&p OBD1 one and since I have an AEG intake mani/valve cover laying around I just aligned it on the head and when closing the hood I remember the one hitting was the *oil cap*, which is like 1.5-2" tall. Maybe it could work removing the plastic top piece of the oil cap, but at that time all I wanted was to drive the car to see the difference with the change of the head, 260 to 270 AT cam and sport springs.
I haven't had time lately to try it again







, well the real reason I haven't tried it is because I don't wan to break the plastic spacers on the injectors to put the double O rings in order to fit the fuel rail to the AEG mani, since I'd need to do the same on some other little green ones I have around later on










_Modified by rebornedGTI at 8:12 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Bajabug72 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: AEG/ABA (rebornedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebornedGTI* »_
On my ABA OBD2 rabbit, two months ago I swapped the head for a mild p&p OBD1 one and since I have an AEG intake mani/valve cover laying around I just aligned it on the head and when closing the hood I remember the one hitting was the *oil cap*, which is like 1.5-2" tall. Maybe it could work removing the plastic top piece of the oil cap, but at that time all I wanted was to drive the car to see the difference with the change of the head, 260 to 270 AT cam and sport springs.
I haven't had time lately to try it again







, well the real reason I haven't tried it is because I don't wan to break the plastic spacers on the injectors to put the double O rings in order to fit the fuel rail to the AEG mani, since I'd need to do the same on some other little green ones I have around later on









_Modified by rebornedGTI at 8:12 AM 9-18-2008_

i've moved to cabriolet forum since this is beginning to go elsewhere from the OP. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4034238


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (WhiteG60)*

do you have any pics of the holes being plugged for the SAI?.... Noticed there was "extra" holes near the exhaust ports
I have come to find out that the new head I aquired for my crossflow swap is an AEG..was pointed out because I had to drill those 2 holes bigger
Here is a pic of my 93 OBD1 Motor coming together....


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_do you have any pics of the holes being plugged for the SAI?.... Noticed there was "extra" holes near the exhaust ports
I have come to find out that the new head I aquired for my crossflow swap is an AEG..was pointed out because I had to drill those 2 holes bigger


No pics of it, but you merely need a tap, as Issam said. Then jsut go get the proper set screw style stud from lowes or home depot. Put a thin coating of orange RTV sealant on it and thread it in. Wipe off excess that squirts out.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
No pics of it, but you merely need a tap, as Issam said. Then jsut go get the proper set screw style stud from lowes or home depot. Put a thin coating of orange RTV sealant on it and thread it in. Wipe off excess that squirts out.

I will be adding a tech write up shortly to the original post as I have a customer that wants to replace his ABA head with an AEG head but does not want to tapp it himself.
This is what haopens when you wait for the courier's to come and you are bored:








_(we do not recommend the G60 charger for anything other than a door stop)_


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

Im still interested in those pistons.
I just have to source an OBD1 ABA real quick


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








I personally think mine is sexier.

Issam, what's up with that pic? You doing work or something for Eurospec, or did you buy that?
I see they have an intake flange, hopefully they will come out with some decent cams for that as well.


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

I tapped the holes as you mentioned with the 5/16"-18 tap and it worked well... I decided to "plug" the holes with 2 set screws in each hole with a nice coating of RED thread locker... Nice n tight in the holes and I don't think they will back out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_hopefully they will come out with some decent cams for that as well.


I hope not,
after the last feascle with Eurospec 20V cams I will simply wait for CAT to come out with something.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

What went down with Eurospec's 20v cams? I am not up on any of that stuff. I know there VR6 cams are peaky with their power band when compared to others. I wasn't really a fan of Cat, but few have mentioned things have changed there, we'll see. Joe did mention that the cat 20v cams looked great, but we all know looking good is one thing.
So, is that your sump set up on the FSI Eurospec engine?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_but we all know looking good is one thing.

True,however I have sold over 30 sets of CAT 3651,3652 & 3658 cams with no issues yet from any of my customers.

_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
So, is that your sump set up on the FSI Eurospec engine?

No,
mine is nicer







You can actually use the power steering and Alternator.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

That's good to know about that series of cams.
I have been on the fence about giving them a second chance.
All I know is the $1400 for the Schricks isn't an option.
Cat usually is 1/2 of that, and that may be in the budget next year.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_That's good to know about that series of cams.
I have been on the fence about giving them a second chance.
All I know is the $1400 for the Schricks isn't an option.
Cat usually is 1/2 of that, and that may be in the budget next year.

Ye I laugh @ Schrick cam prices...good for window shopping and wish list posting but thats where I stop.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

Pics of the head all modded up:


----------



## don1588 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

so wizard, since the 9a 16v head fits on the aba block, and can be done with a kit from bahnbrenner, and the aeg head fits on the aba block, essentialy your saying that a 16v head will work on my aeg block right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (don1588)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don1588* »_so wizard, since the 9a 16v head fits on the aba block, and can be done with a kit from bahnbrenner, and the aeg head fits on the aba block, essentialy your saying that a 16v head will work on my aeg block right?

Been done before by user elrey and EIP tuning back in the day.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (don1588)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don1588* »_so wizard, since the 9a 16v head fits on the aba block, and can be done with a kit from bahnbrenner, and the aeg head fits on the aba block, essentialy your saying that a 16v head will work on my aeg block right?

I think you'd be better off doing a 20v head personally. They bolt right onto an AEG block. You'd need to switch pistons and thats it.


----------



## nunez08 (Feb 21, 2008)

great thread.
still wondering though. 
the reason in doing this would be so that you have either a new head right? which is great
no performance gains? 
just wanted to make sure.
TIA


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (nunez08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunez08* »_great thread.
still wondering though. 
the reason in doing this would be so that you have either a new head right? which is great
no performance gains? 
just wanted to make sure.
TIA 

If you get the full head with the mk4 lifters, they are lighter than the mk3 lifters. Not REALLY a performance gain so to speak, but if you couple them with lightweight retainers you might pick up a little tiny bit. But for all intents and purposes, the OBD2 ABA head vs the OBD2 AEG head are the same thing save for the 2 smaller holes in the head bolt pattern, and the 4 holes for secondary air injection on the exhaust manifold flange. Ports, valve size, etc are all the same.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

just got a whole aeg motor for 20 bucks(worst to worst i'll use the head).Is there anyway to machine a distributor hole and swap the int. shafts?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_just got a whole aeg motor for 20 bucks(worst to worst i'll use the head).Is there anyway to machine a distributor hole and swap the int. shafts?

Ouff i don't know about that, why not get the AEG ecu and wire it up to use the coilpack ignition?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Ouff i don't know about that, why not get the AEG ecu and wire it up to use the coilpack ignition?

because thats so hard to find at any junkyard around here


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_just got a whole aeg motor for 20 bucks(worst to worst i'll use the head).Is there anyway to machine a distributor hole and swap the int. shafts?

No way in hell that is going to work.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
No way in hell that is going to work.

thats what i figured.anyone want an aeg short block?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Wizard-of-OD)*

o rly?like what?for what?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
thats what i figured.anyone want an aeg short block?

20$ plus shipping i'll take it.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Jay-Bee)*

shipping is 200?sound good?


----------



## Jonturbodream91 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Issam Abed)*

I need one of these. Would it do better all motor? it better ha its a 20v


_Modified by Jonturbodream91 at 8:57 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (Jonturbodream91)*

pics are dead


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: TECH : Installing an AEG head onto an ABA block (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_pics are dead


Still dead


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WhiteG60)*

All dead pics....lets either fix this thread or delete it from the faq's.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Bump to fix freakin pix.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_All dead pics....lets either fix this thread or delete it from the faq's.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Pictures are fixed.
So sorry about this...NO ONE NOTIFIED ME!


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

tdogg74 said:


> but...why?
> whats the point? just to put a lower milage head on?


Better casting and metal.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Im VERY interested in doing this myself, but Im a very visual learner and the pics don't show up. Is there anyway to make these active again or a link to the pics?


----------



## Ascendmtrwerks (Nov 3, 2010)

second that. i would like to see these pics


----------



## mkthreez (Feb 2, 2010)

:bangheadics plz??


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

mkthreez said:


> :bangheadics plz??


"waiting for ****************" we are no longer on zeroforum

Why don't you pm the op.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

72SuperDude said:


> Im VERY interested in doing this myself, but Im a very visual learner and the pics don't show up. Is there anyway to make these active again or a link to the pics?


 seriously it's pretty simple,insert drill bit into drill press,set head in place and drill the 2 holes that dont fit the aba bolts.If you have a used head swap cam pulley and iirc I had to switch the cam sensor too.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

*AEG on ABA*

Hello
Could you send this whole document to my email [email protected] please?

Your images isnt open here.


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

I too would like to see these pics


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Bump for information's sake. 

Swapped an AEG head on the ABA in less than two hours. Differences:

-Change cam gear. Direct swap, timing marks same. 
-Changed tensioner stud. Necessity depends on which tensioner you run
-Used ABA head gaskets and exhaust gaskets 
-Drilled out two head bolts Holes with ~7/16 I think. Easy part.


----------



## livingez_123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pictures sure would be a big help, can anyone email them to me?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------

